# Wheeler Rex Pipe Hog question



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For all pipe hog owners:

Just got my new pipe hog set and it seems that the 2" guide leaves about 1/16-3/32 of slack between the guide and the pipe. The first cut went well but it just seemed to cut too much out. I wrapped tape around the guide to get a tight fit and it cut so much better and the pipe was much tighter in the hub. 

How much excess slop does your guide have in a piece of pipe?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have noticed how much gap there is. Mine doesn't remove enough, I always end up using a razor knife to finish cleaning out the old pipe.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Mine removes too much. 

Worthless.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

they must be defective. ship them to me. i will suffer with them.


LOL


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

There are adjustments on those teeth . Try some test runs with scrap .


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Cal said:


> There are adjustments on those teeth . Try some test runs with scrap .


 Mine use standard .500" o.d. 8 sided inserts. They have a oval head screw to secure them to the body, and register in the aluminum casting. No adjustment.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The teeth aren't the problem but rather the guide itself. Just seems a little small. Upon further reflection it's possible that the one I have may be made for sch 80.


----------

